# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Exploring the wonderful Sikkim Tours

## emmawatson026

Sikkim is the perfect antidote for those feeling the heat of the plains. The fresh mountain air and awesome panoramic views all around and those beautiful monasteries will heal you right to the spiritual core. Those deep mountain valleys with rice terraces and blooming rhododendrons will simply capture your heart.Get Holidays to Sikkim and Tour package to Sikkim in Unbeatable price. While on a trip to Sikkim you can plan and enjoy several tours here like cultural tours, wildlife tours, tours through the monasteries and a festival tour. Read on to learn about different tours that you can enjoy while in Sikkim.

Wildlife Tour


Sikkim is rich with a variety of flora and fauna with hundreds of varieties. The lush green vegetation is home to many wildlife species. You will come across magnolia, alder, birch, bursting with abundant birdlife and the forests teeming with whistling thrush, eagles, bulbuls etc. The faunas boast of red panda, Himalayan Tahr, jungle cat, musk deer etc.

Cultural Tour

Sikkim is a blend of different cultures and communities. You will come across Nepalese, Lepchas, Bhutias and many other communities from different parts of India. One can easily notice the expression of its culture in its beautiful art and crafts. The traditional designs can be found in bags, clothes, fabric etc.

Monasteries Tour

There are endless number of monasteries in Sikkim and no wonder that it is known as the land of monasteries. Some well known monasteries are Rumtek Monastery, Phodang Monastery, Pemayangtse Monastery, Phensang Monastery, Pemayangtse Monastery etc.

----------


## Marry

Well, I never ever visited there but I heard lots of things about Sikkim which is one of the beautiful places. Maybe I make plan on this summer with my friends so we can get to gather on this place and make fun.

----------


## sukamin123

Have you played many games from many different websites, but have you ever played games on this site? Please access right here: nytimes crossword

----------


## Billie34

Your post is very nice and informative. It taught me a lot of useful things. Thanks

----------

